# Problem with AMNS



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 14, 2011)

The first time I used my AMNS I had a problem with all of it flaming up. As discussed here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103450/need-help-with-amns#post_594301

However, thanks to you all, I was able to easily remedy that problem by placing it on a cookie sheet. But the last time I tried to used it, it wouldn't stay lit. Now I was just using a cigarette lighter. My butane torch bit the bullet and I haven't replaced it yet. My question is: does using the torch to ignite it make that much of a difference?

For example, this time I lit it on one end, and it looked like it was good to go, and it was near the vent, but when I check it later it was out. So I re-lit it and the other end. Same thing, they both went out. Finally, I lit both ends and the middle. Same thing. this is was it looked like when I was done cooking after about 10 or 12 hours...








I'm still not ready to give up on this little guy. Hopefully I can remedy this by getting the proper flame to it. Anyone had any similar problems? Thanks. FYI, the dust and unit are fairly new, so I doubt the dust is wet.

-SC


----------



## les3176 (Mar 14, 2011)

Could be your dust is a little wet. Try putting what your going to use in your microwave for a minute or two to dry it out. I have lit my amns with a regular lighter before with now problems,just takes a little longer. When you lite the dust make sure there is a nice burning cherry going before you put it in the smoker. Just blow lightly on the embers to see,it should look like a cherry cigar.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is one more trick I learned. I dont put it into the smoker right away so it has plenty of oxygen and gets a good start. I leave it sitting out for a good 5-10 minutes and unless the dust is damp it works well every time


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 14, 2011)

Scar is on the right track

You need the sawdust burning like the end of a big fat cigar, before you throw it in your smoker.  Light your AMNS and see how is burns outside the smoker.

Also, it looks like you're not filling up the rows all the way.  Try filling row all the way to the brim, and then pack the sawdust down with your thumb.  A butane lighter will work, but it's easier and more effective with a butane torch or a propane torch.

Try more sawdust and a a torch to light it.

Todd


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 14, 2011)

What i do is light  the end with a torch than blow on the lite end you will see the cherry light up i do this a few times it will get it going good.. Than i let it sit out like the others stated above.. Works for me.. Happy smoking


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Mar 14, 2011)

Great advice everyone. I am going to get the torch lighter, and be sure and get the dust in there and let it burn outside the smoker for a while. I'm sure that's the problem. because I see a small cherry and go ahead and throw it in the smoker. So I'm probably smothering it out. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Thanks so much.

-Thomas


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like your all set, Thomas


----------



## bobbygee (Mar 16, 2011)

Diddo to the above recomendations.I also had a lack of air issue and occasionally my AMZN would go out.I drilled out the 3 holes in the chip loader to 1/2" and pulled out the chip tray an inch or so.Works like a champ.


----------

